
With coronavirus antibodies fading fast, vaccine hopes fade, too - checkyoursudo
https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/article/With-coronavirus-antibodies-fading-fast-focus-15414533.php
======
smileypete
[https://outline.com/Kyqa58](https://outline.com/Kyqa58)

EDIT: FT article may be more informative/balanced, go via a google search to
avoid the paywall:

[https://www.ft.com/content/2aec0597-1de3-4181-93a0-1da9483d8...](https://www.ft.com/content/2aec0597-1de3-4181-93a0-1da9483d8b26)

